# Ok guys, another question for you.....



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Taken from my 'Shaving' thread:



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> There is a generational difference in shaving preferences I've noticed. Most women I've met under 30 are shaving down there now, over 30 and its still trimmed bush. The girls I've been with generally don't like a guy to shave, but they universally like trimming back quite a bit... and its more common among 20-something guys.


Based on the comments above, do you prefer your woman completely shaved down there or trimmed up nice with a "landing strip"? :scratchhead:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I prefer smoothly waxed. No hair whatsoever.

C


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Taken from my 'Shaving' thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the comments above, do you prefer your woman completely shaved down there or trimmed up nice with a "landing strip"? :scratchhead:


My preference is either shaved completely or shaved accept for a buzzed landing strip.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

not a guy but my guy prefers totally shaved or waxed for me as well as for himself. I don't care either way anymore really.I like a variety of hair amounts on him. It's nice to change it up and let it grow once in a while before waxing or shaving it all off.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

no hair not because of the look but because it's less hair that ends up in my mouth


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Simply trimmed is fine. But I'm a grandpa now, so there's that generational aspect that's been mentioned.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Nicely trimmed and I will accede to Ms. Spin’s hang-up “with enough to cover C-section scars”.


----------



## ComeMonday (Mar 5, 2013)

Some trimming for her is great if she likes, bare though seems a bit contrary to design. Besides, as the old adage many men that do "handyman" work know, it's easier to find a hole when there's a little hair around it...


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

I have no preference. Shaved, trimmed, furry, whatever.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Just a little landing strip is nice I want to see that perfectly formed sweet pinkness. Better for giving oral

Have fun Always


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

We can all thank the thong for the 30 & under group being fully shaved

Have fun Alwasy


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

To me the shaved look on a woman is too pre-pubescent looking.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

just got it 55 said:


> We can all thank the thong for the 30 & under group being fully shaved


Sort of my 'gauge'; If you can pull off a thong, you're fine shaved. If you can't, shaved is just sort of creepy. I'd throw up a bit in my mouth thiinking about a large woman shaved... ick.

Now I've also seen pics  of a woman that could easily pull off a thong, but kept the big ole bush with just some grooming down the sides... that was hot too.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

landing strip..............


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

My preference would be shaved with landing strip.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

MaritimeGuy said:


> To me the shaved look on a woman is too pre-pubescent looking.


This is my thinking as well. I want to look like a woman, not a 12 year old.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree To me the shaved look on a woman is too pre-pubescent looking. 

My wife use to keep a short trim which was fine by me. I also keep myself trimmed. Looks nicer and cooler in the summer months.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

southern wife said:


> This is my thinking as well. I want to look like a woman, not a 12 year old.


I agree that completely shaved is a bit creepy.


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

shaved on the bits, trimmed close above


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Preferably shaved or finely trimmed, thank you! And to those that are somewhat paranoid that shaving/trimming makes them or their SO look pre-pubescent, that's next to ridiculous. There's just a lot more there that accentuates the female(and even male) genetalia _sans_ the hair!

But, please, for goodness sakes, whatever it is that a woman does down there~ don't ever let it run unkempt and unchecked, greatly to the point that your lover who so lovingly migrates South, arrives at the "promised land" and then surreptitiously believes that they are having an intimate encounter with Fidel Castro!


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

I like an all out fro. Shaved looks weird to me. I would like trim if she was wearing a bathing suit. I wouldn't want her to embarrass herself. But I like to imagine it's a magical bush of pleasure.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

If I forgot to floss, how convenient is that... I like women not girls. Does this answer the question.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

southern wife said:


> This is my thinking as well. I want to look like a woman, not a 12 year old.


:iagree:


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm with the "shaved with landing strip" crowd. It's too pretty to cover up....


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Full bush, trimmed, shaved, I don't care. As long as I have access to it, there's no preference here


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

As long as there is hair I'm happy. I don't like the little girl no hair look.

I don't really care if she trims or not. As long as a girls area cant be confused for a wookiee I'm happy.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

The long and the short of it is, I've enjoyed them all. 70's Bush? Women have been shaving it all off longer than some of you young uns would believe. If a woman has a hot body a really big bush is still pretty cool. As is no fuzz at all.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I still remember the excitement the first time my wife (then girlfriend) shaved. Was 29 years ago. We were making out on the couch at college. No bedroom to go to because of roommates. 

I unzipped her jeans and slid my hand in and felt ... NO HAIR! I was amazed and it showed. Didn't take long to get those jeans off so I could get my mouth on her. 

Ever since she has kept it shaved. She leaves varying amounts of hair above her vagina (sometimes a thin strip and sometimes more of a bush) but she keeps the area I lick and suck nice and smooth.

I don't really like the look of it totally shaved.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Prefer a nice soft carpet.
Clean shaved definitely is a weird kinda feeling.
Plus I hate that stubby feeling a day or two after shaving.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Shaved totally. So much better for playtime.... 

Severely trimmed at the most. Landing strip looks funny to me. Really, what's the point? 

No full bush. I don't want any surprises, and any guy knows they can be hidden in there of it's a total wildland. If I wanted to chew wood pulp, I'd do so before it was used, thanks.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

southern wife said:


> This is my thinking as well. I want to look like a woman, *not a 12 year old.*


That's how I feel. I prefer it trimmed. My wife shaved once (for me) and I asked her politely not to do it again. She was itchy for 2 weeks while it grew back in! :rofl: I still tease her about that.


----------



## MrDarkDream (Jan 12, 2013)

Shaved


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> To me the shaved look on a woman is too pre-pubescent looking.


I do think the bare look is interesting and makes oral easier...but there is also something interesting about a dark triangle. My eyes are immediately drawn there as soon as the panties come down. 

I also think pubic hair holds some of the "erotic fragrance" down there that drives us men crazy. Just my theory. I think women who periodically change things up with their pubic hair are interesting! Variety is good.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know exactly what I would prefer. I know that I don't prefer what the reality is and that is no trim at all. I would like less that that down there on her. My wife has never made a comment about mine and what she would prefer.

More importantly I wish she would shave her legs more often. Sex after it has been a couple days without is just not as fun.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I Notice The Details said:


> I do think the bare look is interesting and makes oral easier...but there is also something interesting about a dark triangle. My eyes are immediately drawn there as soon as the panties come down.
> 
> I also think pubic hair holds some of the "erotic fragrance" down there that drives us men crazy. Just my theory. I think women who periodically change things up with their pubic hair are interesting! Variety is good.


erotic fragrance down there? Not a fan of that fragrance here myself.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't really understand the aversion to hair that's like, you know, over top the genital area. I would prefer at least part of that kept. If there's some more detailed grooming in certain areas, that makes sense.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I do think the bare look is interesting and makes oral easier...but there is also something interesting about a dark triangle. My eyes are immediately drawn there as soon as the panties come down.
> 
> I also think pubic hair holds some of the "erotic fragrance" down there that drives us men crazy. Just my theory. I think women who periodically change things up with their pubic hair are interesting! Variety is good.


I thought that was just me. I heard some women are self conscious about emitting fragrances from their genitalia. But it really arouses me.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

FalconKing said:


> I thought that was just me. I heard some women are self conscious about emitting fragrances from their genitalia. But it really arouses me.


Me too....it is absolutely incredible and arousing to me. The scent of a woman is one of the most powerful things in the world!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Taken from my 'Shaving' thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the comments above, do you prefer your woman completely shaved down there or trimmed up nice with a "landing strip"? :scratchhead:


Depends on how hairy. I like to spend a LOT of time down there, so trimmed is nice. Besides, I like a woman's smell (as long as she's reasonably clean, lol) Shaved is ok as long is its kept up cause stubble can be uncomfortable.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I would prefer her completely shaved but she trims. That is ok...it is her body. BTW she is 57 (today) and I will be 58 next month.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

romantic_guy said:


> I would prefer her completely shaved but she trims. That is ok...it is her body. BTW she is 57 (today) and I will be 58 next month.


And you still visit that area with your face?


----------



## JWilliams (Jul 2, 2012)

I prefer it smooth, at least from the beginning of the clit down. 

I love the look, the way it feels like to kiss and lick it, the way it feels when I touch it, rubbing my manhood on her lips. 

Sad thing is, I can't get my wife to wax, shave, trim... No matter what I do, or sacrifice. 

My wife is 55 and I am 36, so the generation gap and concept of it, doesn't go well with her.. Sad to say it has been a big issue for me lately.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

CanadianGuy said:


> I have no preference. Shaved, trimmed, furry, whatever.


Same. As long as you let me hit I don't care.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Taken from my 'Shaving' thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the comments above, do you prefer your woman completely shaved down there or trimmed up nice with a "landing strip"? :scratchhead:


oh, how did I miss this?

I like em a natural!!!

or a nice landing strip. but definitely not bald.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm in the 'well above 30 category'. Shaved makes me think I'm with someone underage.. I don't like it at all.. trimmed is preferred.

My first experiences were in the mid to late 70's and shaved was not the norm by a long shot.. so I'm not accustomed to it.. the few times I ran into it years later I didn't care for it and it was a turn off visually.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

southern wife said:


> This is my thinking as well. I want to look like a woman, not a 12 year old.


Exactly,, I'm glad there are still women around who think this way.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Throwing in my 2 cents: I prefer a little hair, neatly trimmed. Not too much, but enough so that she doesn't look like a child. However, if my wife decided to go smooth down there, I wouldn't object. But, she said she doesn't like to deal with the itching when the hair starts to grow back.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

For me it's more what I don't want. I don't want a 70s porn style bush. As long as the hairs are short enough to not go up my nose, I'm good.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the 70's style bush!

as some have said, it's just weird when it's bald......aside from the few times I was into it in my 20's.....it is cool doing the oral thing when it's shaved. but cool as in "that was nice, now grow it back"


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

I like anything from shaved to landing strip to short trimmed. Not big on the bushiness though. 

I don't think of children in the heat of the moment, so I don't think I'm with a child if she's shaved. I find that to be sort of bizarre. Do women think David Beckham looks like a pre-puebescent when he shaves his chest? Honest question.


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

I would love for my wife to shave down there. To come home and find her totally bald would be awesome. I do not have any interest "in little girls" nor do I think that shaving reflects that. I think it is the taboo thing and the fact that she would be spending time with her parts for me. Something along those lines anyway.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't think I could deal with shaved. Would make me think I was with a pre-pubescent, and that would completely kill off any eroticism.

Eww.

Trimmed, ok. Natural, ok. Shaped, ok, I guess.

But bare? No. I prefer a woman, to a girl. And I want her to look like a woman.

(Armpits, I'm fine with bare.)


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Depends on how hairy. I like to spend a LOT of time down there, so trimmed is nice. Besides, I like a woman's smell (as long as she's reasonably clean, lol) Shaved is ok as long is its kept up cause stubble can be uncomfortable.


Best erotic natural perfume ever! All organic.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

They were called muffs when I was young,and I still think,other than babys,God made nothing more beautiful.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Anything but a jungle!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Best erotic natural perfume ever! All organic.


If a company could capture that natural female scent in a perfume...they would make billions...but there is NOTHING like the real thing!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Best erotic natural perfume ever! All organic.


:iagree:
Nothing , no artificial , fancy scented wash , wipes or whatever could beat the scent ( and taste ) of a fresh , clean , woman !

A woman's skin also has a very erotic , natural scent.
Especially around her neck area and ears.
Beautiful.....


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree CB! :iagree:

Especially first thing in the morning when my wife has been under the covers all night in a warm bed...her body just smells fantastic!!!! I have a heightened sense of smell, so I really appreciate these details.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Trimmed right back for both me and her. Cant agree enough with SW about the prepubescent look of shaved. 

I shaved it all off once. Just looked weird so since then i keep it trimmed and shaped and i like the same effect in return. It's much more enjoyable to spend time there if your not pulling pubes out of your mouth every couple of minutes.

And I love a womans natural smell. Quite remarkable the effect it can have.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Shaved or closely trimmed works for me! And in ardent defense of those folks who like shaved; a shaved adult looks absolutely nothing like a prepubescent, and shaving, IMHO, only accentuates the natural beauty of the human body! 

It's much like how a person chooses to groom the hair on their head ~ it's simply a matter of personal preference, to please themselves by pleasing others!

But I greatly give due respect to those folks who might feel differently. Albeit it shaved, trimmed, or _au naturale_; "to each their own," but without prejudice, toward others feelings on this particular subject matter!


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Totally agree. It is simply choice. I don't think there is anything weird with other people preferring shaved, its just how it registers for me. Its not a deal breaker either. By the time I find out how they tend the garden, I'm going in regardless tbh.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

K.C. said:


> .... By the time I find out how they tend the garden, I'm going in regardless tbh.


Very well said KC


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

K.C. said:


> Totally agree. It is simply choice. I don't think there is anything weird with other people preferring shaved, its just how it registers for me. Its not a deal breaker either. By the time I find out how they tend the garden, I'm going in regardless tbh.


You deserve 2 "likes" on that one, KC!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I think a woman's triangle holds some of that heavenly aroma I love so much....interesting thought. My Princess has only gone bare one time down there, and I don't recall if her "fragrance power" was reduced or not....this warrants further studying and investigation FOR SURE! 

I also sense that women's triangles have "tractor beam" capabilities on the men who see them. Just another one of my theories...:rofl:


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll take the landing strip and the occasional very naughty ..... entirely bare look she would surprise me with every so often hhhhmmmm !!!!


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

It occurs to me i need to "notice the details" more. I couldn't describe my new partners choice in styling as I was too busy with the rest of her and well.. it had been a while!

Will be taking more time over things when I see her next weekend.

Joe has a point too, a surprise change in style every now and again is VERY sexy.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Taken from my 'Shaving' thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the comments above, do you prefer your woman completely shaved down there or trimmed up nice with a "landing strip"? :scratchhead:


Yes!


----------



## AFwifey (Apr 26, 2013)

My H doesn't have a preference. I generally keep shaved or trimmed tho just for my own personal preference. Too chicken to get waxed there haha


----------



## DesertRat (May 1, 2012)

All you guys saying you don't like shaved due to it looking pre-buscent...do you also prefer your women with hairy armpits and legs? I don't see the difference.

I prefer as little hair as possible everywhere but on the top of the head.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

DesertRat said:


> All you guys saying you don't like shaved due to it looking pre-buscent...do you also prefer your women with hairy armpits and legs? I don't see the difference.
> 
> I prefer as little hair as possible everywhere but on the top of the head.


I don't like hair on my wife's legs or arm pits.....but a soft triangle is visually pleasing to me.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

No to hairy arms and legs. Now i am scratching my head, hadn't considered that.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

DesertRat said:


> All you guys saying you don't like shaved due to it looking pre-buscent...do you also prefer your women with hairy armpits and legs? I don't see the difference.


The OP asked for our preferences and we've given honest answers. Everyone likes different things.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

T&T said:


> The OP asked for our preferences and we've given honest answers. Everyone likes different things.


I thought it was an interesting point to be fair. I am one of the guys that answered that way, why is it a difference from other body hair? I really couldnt say.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Brazilian, unless she doesn't have much in the hips.


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

Much prefer the landing strip, not shaved.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

neatly trimmed and with a nice tuft. some hair makes it more interesting. 

One of my favorite things about the female body (going back to my very first experiences) is the contrast between soft, hairless skin on the legs, stomach, hips, etc and a nice little patch of dark hair. i'll never forget pushing my hand down the pants of a woman for the first time and feeling the bush after caressing her soft, hairless skin.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

couple said:


> neatly trimmed and with a nice tuft. some hair makes it more interesting.
> 
> One of my favorite things about the female body (going back to my very first experiences) is the contrast between soft, hairless skin on the legs, stomach, hips, etc and a nice little patch of dark hair. i'll never forget pushing my hand down the pants of a woman for the first time and feeling the bush after caressing her soft, hairless skin.


In my times we used to call that triangular patch of hair 
" The Bermuda Triangle.."
I you didn't know how to navigate,you ended up getting lost....


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> In my times we used to call that triangular patch of hair
> " The Bermuda Triangle.."
> I you didn't know how to navigate,you ended up getting lost....


Once I first learn to navigate around my girlfriend's Bermuda Triangle well (thank you Melissa for teaching me in High School)...it became the "Heavenly Triangle" in my mind....always requiring frequent trips back to it! When her purple panties came off and I got that first glimpse of her soft hair down there....OMG!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm just glad to read that the majority of men like it the way I do it!


----------



## RECHTSANWALT (Oct 5, 2011)

No preference. A 'bush' woman who will still carry herself gracefully, converse intelligently and dress well will be all the more attractive due that "imperfection". 

It is the complete package that matters.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> landing strip..............


a friend from my youth had hers neetly trimed, in a heart shape. you have no idea how charming I found that.


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

Trimmed not shaved for sure. I have made sure to "notice the details" more recently.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Haaa ............. my wife recently got a Brazilian Waxing in anticipation of bikini time !! I loooove , loooove the summer !!!


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I really do prefer my women to look like women, not girls.

Neat is nice, shaved would just feel wrong, I suspect (not experienced it, but it's the feeling I get.)

Armpits & legs? Nah, I'd prefer them smooth - waxed, rather than shaved ideally, otherwise they get bristley with regrowth.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

No offense, but if you don't like women smooth down there, but prefer those "women who look like women," who indeed sport hairy cooters along with smooth armpits, aren't you being a tad discriminatory against the hairy armpitted women? What's the real difference between a woman sporting a hairy muff and one with hairy armpits?


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

I recall that stuping folk some pages back.

I hold my hand up as being totally guilty in that regard but I have no idea why.

My preference is only that though. Not a necessity. I'm a pro pilot, landing strip or not I'll still land it.


----------

